# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Mund te perdor nje Switch per Shperndarjen e Internetit ?

## concept-new

Do doja te dija se a mund te perdor nje switch pak a shum si nje router ...

----------


## white_snake

Switches nuk kane aftesi DHCP, ma merr mendja qe do te duhen ip statike per te tera sistemet e lidhura ne rrjet qe te funksionoje shperndarja e internetit nepermjet nje switch. 
Nuk me duket si zgjedhje ideale perdorja e switch per te shperndar internet. 

Nwitches jane me te pershtatshme per komunikim nepermjet ethernet, pra komunikim i sistemeve brenda nje LAN.

----------


## Blerim R

Zoteri i nderuar, per te shperndar rrjeti e ke Routerin, switch edhe per te lidhur disa kompjuter ne te pastaj ai switch te lidhet ne Router dhe keshtu shperndahet rrjeti

----------

